# Wood shrimp catching co2 bubbles



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

Are my Ayotopsis molluscensis shrimp getting high off of the co2 bubbles they seem to eat? is it at all harmful for them to be ingesting bubbles of co2? Empirically speaking, they seem fine.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Could be that you don't have enough food in the water for the shrimp to live on. That's why it's hanging around the CO2 because it's creating an up draft that brings in the food. Wood shrimp needs a flowing water setup. Otherwise, they will slowly waste away.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

are wood shrimp the same as flower shrimp? I have a flower shrimp (so labelled when i bought it) that sits on one of my anubias leaves all day and night, which is in the direct flow from a powerhead. little dudes around 3" now. seems to be all happy and fat lol.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

adrenaline said:


> are wood shrimp the same as flower shrimp? I have a flower shrimp (so labelled when i bought it) that sits on one of my anubias leaves all day and night, which is in the direct flow from a powerhead. little dudes around 3" now. seems to be all happy and fat lol.


Yep they are pretty much the same. they have a couple of nicknames like wood/flower/fan shrimps . i forgot their scientific names but i think they are part of the caridina genus.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm sure, they are _Atyopsis _genus, not _Caridina_. Which also includes some large armoured varieties. Wood/flower/bamboo and especially the common name "fan" shrimps could be used to describe a few species. The common species is specifically_ Atyopsis moluccensis_.

They all come from very strong flowing streams, and do best in tanks with good currents otherwise they seekout the only sources of water movement in the tank. In the wild they oven are found in caves. Some species are white or orange.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

whoops, thanks for the correction!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

_Atyopsis gabonensis_ is another one you see often. Sometimes labled as Vampire shrimp, Cameroon/Gaboon fan/armoured shrimp. Seen them in white, blue, and orange colours, not sure if they were all the exact same species but the common names seem interchangable for the colours.


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh yeah, i have a little chamber in the output hose of my sump where i diffuse c02 into the cleaned up water before it ends up in my tank, so there is plenty of current. It's just that I was concerned that they didn't evolve having to deal with exposure to pure co2, and i've had bad luck with them before i really knew how to properly take care of them.

here is a blurry blackberry pic


----------

